# Spinning- Yak/silk soon to be Carolan shawl by Dee O'Keefe



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Can't wait to start on this


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Sooo pretty and shiny!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful - it should be a fun knit.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh can't wait to see it !


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Ooooooo!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> Sooo pretty and shiny!


:sm24: It sparkles! :sm24:


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

The sparkle is amazing! Are you going to knit it as a single?


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

It is a 2ply fingering weight????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that will be a amazing shawl. Very pretty.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful! I bought some of the same fiber, it's fantastic to see what it could become spun up! Now, if I can get to it. Please keep us up to date on your progress!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW- beautiful! I am anxious to see your shawl.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Soooo beautiful!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

Love the sheen, please post a picture of the finished shawl!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Luscious yarn - expect it handles beautifully.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

It'll look beautiful as the Carolan Shawl. Look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

How very beautiful. I would be interested in knowing where you purchased your fibre and also the quantity needed for a shawl. Look forward to seeing your shawl - both in progress and when finished of course.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Your shawl is going to be beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

A beautiful spin and it has such a sheen. Will be a gorgeous shawl.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful yarn!


----------

